# Multi Cable wire pulling tips



## Electric Surfer (May 20, 2013)

Hello all, I am brand new to the Forum.
I need some tips on pulling RG6 coax with 5 conductor # 16 tray cable.

I will be pulling 6 coax with 3. each 5. conductor cables. I have pulled plenty of wire into conduit but never coax. I am pulling into 2" ridgid conduit and have lubricant and the proper size cable grip to fit around all cables. The distance is approximately 100 ft.
Any tips you can share are appreciated.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Don't run coax with power...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Electric Surfer said:


> Hello all, I am brand new to the Forum.
> I need some tips on pulling RG6 coax with 5 conductor # 16 tray cable.


What is the tray cable supplying?

Also lubricant may not be a good idea with coax. I do not know that but I do know there are some kinds of cabling you need to keep dry.


----------



## Electric Surfer (May 20, 2013)

Howdy BBQ
The tray cable is supplying 24VDC control wiring.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Coax will be fine with 24vdc and lube wont effect coax unless its penetrating the raw ends even then I don't think it would be as detremential as water rusting out the braid.


----------



## Electric Surfer (May 20, 2013)

Hey Chewy, thanks for the reply. The power on the # 16 wire is for 24VDC controls and the coax is RG6 quad shield. I don't think there will be a "noise" issue between the two.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Electric Surfer said:


> Howdy BBQ
> The tray cable is supplying 24VDC control wiring.


Class 1, 2 or 3? 




> 820.133 Installation of Coaxial Cables and Equipment.
> Beyond the point of grounding, as defined in 820.93, the
> coaxial cable installation shall comply with 820.133(A) and
> (B).
> ...


It goes on, you may want to take a look in the book for the rest.


----------



## Electric Surfer (May 20, 2013)

What I'm not sure about is how to seperate the cables at three different end points. I am using a common 2" conduit to pull wire to three different turbines from the Turbine control panels to the Turbine Generators. I need to comb out two coax and one 5 conductor cable at each Turbine. I thought about pulling to the last turbine in the line and then pulling individual cables back to the other two turbines so I don't have to undo the bundle. I am worried this might kink the coax.


----------



## Electric Surfer (May 20, 2013)

BBQ, thanks for taking the time to print out the code. I will read it over. Like all companys these days, they are trying to do more with less, (money) not to mention less people. You guys have any thoughts on seperating the cables at each drop?


----------

